# "V"-Day



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are we the only crazy ones who have scheduled our Valentine's Day "celebrations" to include our V? We're going to pick up dinner so we can enjoy a night in with our pup and then enjoy a nice movie on the couch with him. He's already conned me into giving him his valentine's present so I'll probably make him a special dinner and maybe bake him a special dog treat (suggestions are appreciated). Normally we would go out to dinner but both my boyfriend and I want to include Haeden since he's our little valentine 

They call it V-Day for a reason, right?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

That's sweet!! 

We make the dogs these peanut butter/pumpkin/honey cookies and they LOVE them! I found a bacon bits recipe I want to try too! Gosh, they have soo many recipes online! I think anything with peanut butter would be exactly what his little heart desires (next to dinner with you and your bf, of course)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Too cute! My pups love it when I make them their frozen yogurt treats. 

http://www.ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/01/banana-peanut-butter-frozen-yogurt.html


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Since we work all days, we never leave Miles unattended week nights since that wouldn't be fair to him. V day is on a Thursday this year, so it's going to be take out, wine, and relaxation for the three of us  Will be getting Miles a small present and he will get a special dinner while we eat our take out. 

Last year on V day we had just found out that someone backed out of their puppy pick (Miles) for personal reasons, and we were next in line. We went from getting a puppy in a year to in a week so we spent V day with take out and reading up on puppy training!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My Girl My Rudy

He protects and love and serves her

Funny the day of love is V


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad we're not the only ones who take the dog into consideration for days like V-Day. I think a V is the cutest, snuggliest, more adorable valentine anyone could have. The only thing better than one vizsla Valentine is two!

threefsh, thank you for the link to the recipe! Those sound pretty delish. If Haeden doesn't eat them I think I might ha. I think he's got a nice little dessert coming his way!

NeverGiveUpRAC, any chance you can post a recipe or link for these peanut butter/pumpkin/honey cookies? My boy loves peanut butter and pumpkin so I don't think I could go wrong with these.


----------

